# 1ST Air Ride Project - full digital



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi guys 
i hope you guys won't mind i post a NON VW on here, just wanna share what i've been up to
Yes it is JDM...i hope i can get it on soon !
Teaser pic
easy street auto pilot 

















aeroover bags 









teaser of my car on Coils 










_Modified by felixy69 at 1:18 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

Teasers are lame


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

nice lookin bags you got there haha. (you bought them from me). glad you got a hold of customs. should look good. if you have any questions and you still have my email feel free to hit me up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 1ST Air Ride Project - full digital (felixy69)*

need better pics of the car


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 1ST Air Ride Project - full digital (Santi)*

Yes Felix!!, personally not a fan of these cars but i love yours! the new wheels are gonna b nuts!!!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

actually the wheels are gonna be even MORE nuts....it's gonna be 10.5 soon....it is now 9.5" +5
i will post better pic after its on air laying frames
its still too high now , according to the vortex standards










_Modified by felixy69 at 1:22 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

who cares we want before and after.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_who cares we want before and after. 

ok fine
here 

























































_Modified by felixy69 at 1:39 PM 7-29-2009_

_Modified by felixy69 at 1:40 PM 7-29-2009_


_Modified by felixy69 at 1:41 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice fit


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

heck yes honda fit!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
poke stretch slam, are you sure you not a vw guy at heart?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_actually the wheels are gonna be even MORE nuts....it's gonna be 10.5 soon....it is now 9.5" +5
i will post better pic after its on air laying frames
its still too high now , according to the vortex standards










you're righ about that... cant wait to see it on air!!


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

best fit i've seen, so, do those wheel arches come like that or did you have that done?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

i think fits should be driven by college girls that fück on the first drunken date and wear nothing but pink... not to mention they are insanely ugly... but i can dig yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... sort of...


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

fit is go


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (felixy69)*

nice looking Fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you do the fenders and bumpers or they are like that from factory?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i ****ing LOVE that honda kids have found this forum
I get amped everytime haha


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_nice looking Fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you do the fenders and bumpers or they are like that from factory?

nope all custom buddy
















as for the front


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

more of REAR


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (felixy69)*

I wanted to bag a fit so bad.....watching this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*








this is cool as hell!


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (felixy69)*

looks good
post more of the metal working pics please..
what car did they originally come from ?


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

not much of a fan of fits, but this one is dope!! the body work looks great! is that the element brown? I had my jetta painted a dark metallic brown as well!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Given the hacking and work you were willing to do for those rear doors/arches I have a feeling this is going to get LOW. Nice work!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_looks good
post more of the metal working pics please..
what car did they originally come from ? 









the fenders are all OEM Honda parts lol......front are from EG civic and the back are from Odyssey 

_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_not much of a fan of fits, but this one is dope!! the body work looks great! is that the element brown? I had my jetta painted a dark metallic brown as well!

Yes it is also OEM honda paint code as well....it is from Element SC 2007/08 paint code # RBM YR569M (ROOT BEER METALLIC )

_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Given the hacking and work you were willing to do for those rear doors/arches I have a feeling this is going to get LOW. Nice work! 

thanks, i hope it will lay frame without much cutting .....i know the exhaust is in the way tho... so i am gonna custom make the center section of the exhaust so it hangs higher.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wow amazing


_Modified by Rat4Life at 6:24 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_
thanks, i hope it will lay frame without much cutting .....i know the exhaust is in the way tho... so i am gonna custom make the center section of the exhaust so it hangs higher.

Are you gonna lay it out completely... as in front and rear?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Love the fenders








but... your fit is turbo and its only 155whp?


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_Love the fenders








but... your fit is turbo and its only 155whp?

stock is only *88whp *


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Are you gonna lay it out completely... as in front and rear?









i dunno what i can lay at the back....there isn't rear sub frame...the closest thing is the exhaust


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_

i dunno what i can lay at the back....there isn't rear sub frame...the closest thing is the exhaust 

Awesomeee!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i wonder if the Low Life Society crew will accept my application to join the group
when it is done .......lol......or do i need a rusted hood??


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_i wonder if the Low Life Society crew will accept my application to join the group
when it is done .......lol......or do i need a rusted hood??


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: 1ST Air Ride Project - full digital (felixy69)*

i remember seeing pics of this when you were doin the widebody, props doggy


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: 1ST Air Ride Project - full digital (R32dreamer17)*

yeah...that took a while


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

my bro saw this thread, nutted his pants
he used to own a 91 CRX with a ZC turbo


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

*STAGE 1 50% done --90% more to go*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*

^^this portrays what happens when a VW guy gets his hands on a fit. LOL


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

actually i never have a VW before..but i will get a MK3 Golf and do jetta conversion and turbo kit soon i hope !! finish the fit first


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sickk.. loving everything (except the blue glow stuff.. thats a lil too '2003' for me)


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

VIP Style, on a different scale....totally dig this build.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ocdpvw)*

*Prepare to Jizzz in ur pants...cuz it's on the ground ! *
*Prepare to Jizzz in ur pants...cuz it's on the ground ! *

SUPER THANKS TO OUT LAW CUSTOMS ! in Richmond for their work machining skills ! 
$400cnd later i am on the ground ! 
the rear will be done very soon


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow. can't wait to see the rear match


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

THAT is ****inggg SEXXXY!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

here's what " OUT LAW CUSTOMS " did
i have megan coilovers, and the legs were too long so they machined about 2" off the top off on the legs and then re machined another ring on the of the shorten legs 
shorten the sway bar end links and
next week or so they are going to make me a billet top hat so i can go really high and drop reall low ! 
more coming soon
*55% done 85% more to go *
here are the bits that was cut off


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Height from the sub frame








Shortened sway bar link








shortened megan racing coilover + Aerosport bags


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking good.. keep in mind once the rear goes down, the front lip is gonna come up so u can try and lower the front until the subfrmae is actually on the ground!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

did some more shooting today after alignment .....
here they are ...








































































































































































































































































2 random BS

















_Modified by felixy69 at 11:35 PM 9-12-2009_


_Modified by felixy69 at 11:37 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Looks so killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When you get the rear down a bit more, it's gonna be money


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks amazing
there's a hang dong in 1 of your pics


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

thats pure boss kid


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

look so good.
i want rolling shots


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

Looks sick!!! Cannot wait to see the rear down there as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not to nitpick but lose the blue i/c couplers for some black ones, it sticks out too much for the VIPish kinda look your going for imho


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

bring this ****ing thing to H20 Please.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (d.tek)*

this turned out really well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

thx
but its not going high enough on the front....sucks


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Did you change it since this pic? Seems you get pretty high in this pic


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

no that's stage one...lol
the pic u have is ALL up
and ALL down is this


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Not my style but i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good job on the suspension work


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

beautiful, clean.


----------

